# More African Shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here took some shots i got labs from local breeder very nice strain, and some more eureka shots i have more fish arriving next week will take pics then too.











































I have some of these coming next week, 13 to be exact lol:

















Hope you liked


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neat and beautiful as always!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you have any real plants in your tank or not? Even if not they look very effective. Well done you are an excellent fish keeper, all your fish look alert and heathy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! your tanks are always so beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Do you have any real plants in your tank or not? Even if not they look very effective. Well done you are an excellent fish keeper, all your fish look alert and heathy.


Thanx, I am trying but we all make mistakes. 

As for the plant issue, i only have a 5g planted and well plants in my nano tank, but i have been trying to track down some java fern for some time now locally i just need to wait for the next auction/swap and am going to get some to put in the tanks, i am also going to get some java moss and get it attached to the lace rock hopefully. I like my tanks to look good as they are in my house, i'll get more pics, i picked up a wild lwanda red top today,


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What's that? I don't know any names of plants.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

here is the java fern:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=800

here's is java moss;
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsf&1120350699


----------

